# [Kurzbericht] Shrouds - was bringen die Vorkammern?



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2015)

Shrouds




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Inhalt*

*1. Vorwort*
*2. Danksagung*
*3. Was sind Shrouds überhaupt? *
*4. Impressionen*
*5. Messungen*
*6. Fazit*


*Vorwort*

Viele User haben nie mit Lüftervorkammern, auch Shrouds, genannt zu tun. Auch ich habe diese bisher fleißig ignoriert. Vor kurzem aber, suchte ich eine Lösung um eLoops im „pull“ zu betreiben und kam mit dem Thema in Berührung. Diese Erfahrung möchte ich mit euch in einem Kurzbericht teilen!

*Danksagung*

Danksagung geht an Eddy von Aquatuning, der mir die Shrouds zur Verfügung gestellt hat und die Idee zu dem kleinen Test hatte.

*Was sind Shrouds überhaupt*

Shrouds, oder eben Vorkammern, sind sozusagen geschlossene Abstandshalter für Lüfter. Ihr Sinn besteht darin, dass sie zum einen den sog. Totpunkt unter der Lüfternabe eliminieren sollen. Damit wird dann die volle Radiatofläche genutzt, was der Kühlleistung zur gute kommen soll.
Weiterhin soll sich die Lautstärke reduzieren, da die Lüfter nicht so dicht über dem Hindernis rotieren.

Hier dazu mal ein ganz witziges Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9DDfrbe9Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Impressionen*

Als Shrouds verwende ich die 120mm Acrylversion von Phobya mit einer Dicke von 20mm.
Diese kommen in der typischen Phobya Verpackung, sind komplett transparent und haben vorne einen kleinen Schriftzug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An jeder Ecke gibt es zwei Löcher, in die man eine LED stecken kann. Durch das Acryl verteilt sich das Licht sehr gleichmäßig in den Shrouds und bietet interessante Moddingmöglichkeiten. Um das zu präsentieren schickte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....Aquatuning mir noch ein paar blaue Phobya LED samt Phobya LED Anschlussplatine mit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade Lüfter mit transparenten Flügeln können davon zusätzlich profitieren.
Die Montage ist, lange Schrauben vorausgesetzt sehr einfach. Aquatuning empfiehlt zwar eine zusätzliche Entkopplung über einen Silikonrahmen, ich kann dies aber nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich konnte zwischen beiden Varianten keinen Unterschied feststellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut schaut es dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich die Shrouds nicht nur mit dem problematischen eLoops testen möchte, auch nochmal mit den 1700rpm starken Alphacool Susurro Lüftern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Messungen*

Ich habe einen 4790k mit prime 95 12k belastet und die Hitze mit einem 240 NexXxos ST30 Radiator abgeführt. Die Wassertemperaturen habe ich mit zwei Aquacomputer G1/4 Temperatursensoren überprüft. Jeder Durchlauf lief über eine Stunde, bis sich die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr verändert hat.
Da die Sensoren nicht laborgenau sind, habe ich jeden Durchlauf dreimal durchgeführt um Schwankungen auszugleichen. Als Ergebnis notiere ich die Differenz Wasser-Luft. Zudem habe ich im AGB die Wassertemperatur mit einem Fieberthermometer überprüft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem bei reduzierter Drehzahl, kann man den Shrouds ihre leistungssteigernde Wirkung nicht absprechen. Ab einer gewissen Lüfterleistung sinkt ihr Effekt jedoch deutlich. Entweder ist die Lüfterleistung so groß, dass der Totpunkt kaum ins Gewicht fällt, oder durch die extremen Luftmassen, werden auch am Totpunkt Verwirbelungen erzeugt.
Ab ca 900rpm fällt bei Lüftern der Effekt deutlich niedriger aus, im Silent/Low-Rpm Bereich bringen sie aber bis zu einem Grad – was bemerkenswert ist.

Lautstärke
Bei der Lautstärke ist der Verhalten genau andersrum. In unteren Drehzahlbereichen (unter 1000rpm) haben wir kaum einen Effekt in Sachen Lautstärke. Die Lüfter sind kaum stark genug um lautstarke Verwirbelungen zu erzeugen.
Darüber ändert sich das deutlich. Das typische Rauschen der Luft wird, vor allem bei den kräftigen Susurro, deutlich hör- und messbar verringert. In der Spitze messe ich 4dB(A).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*

Also bringen Shroud etwas? Ja! Aber!
Mit den Vorkammern kann man seine Wasserkühlung bis aufs letzte Optimieren und das Leistungs-/Lautstärkeverhältnis nochmals steigern. Nicht viel, aber messbar! Gerade in unteren Drehzahlbereichen scheint sich der Totpunkt deutlicher bemerkbar zu machen.
Ich sehe ihr Potential aber vor allem in der Geräuschoptimierung, da sie das typische „Windgeräusch“ bei höheren Drehzahlen hörbar reduzieren.
Zudem bieten sie neue Moddingmöglichkeiten und sind für Enthusiasten auf jeden Fall ein Blick Wert – aber auch nur, wenn der Rest schon stimmt! Gerade User mit kleiner Radiatorfläche sollten sie sich mal ansehen!


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kurzbericht] Shrouds - Was bringen die Vorkammern*

Hey,

super Test, ist das nicht das Video bei dem sich jeder gegen die Hand pustet. 
Hast du nur die von Phobya getestet oder auch andere? Intressant wären ab welchem Abstand (mit Messwerten) sie ihre Stärke ausspielen, und ob sich welche aus "gummi" besser eigenen im Bezug aufs Abdichten der Spalten?
Ich hab noch einiges zu lesen bis ich mir mal ne Wakü zulege.  

Wie immer ein sehr gut geschriebener Beitrag 


MfG Basti


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kurzbericht] Shrouds - Was bringen die Vorkammern*

Nur die von Phobya, aber spontan kenn ich auch keine anderen, außer deren 7mm Hartgummi-Version.

DIe 7mm Gummi Version habe ich auch hier, da sind Windgeräusche doch noch deutlicher zu hören. Temperaturunterschiede weiß ich, für diese feinen Schritte, habe ich einfach nicht die passenden Sensoren


----------



## Buddhafliege (1. Dezember 2015)

Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die eloops mit den shrouds? Ist das Problem mit der Geräuschkulisse bei Hindernissen im Ansaugbereich gelöst? Konnte dazu nichts im Test lesen.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2015)

Ha da sagt du was, wenn man erstmal dabei ist, verliert man die ursprüngliche Frage aus den Augen 

Mit den 20mm Shrouds sind die Nebengeräusche der eLoops verschwunden, bzw werden in hohen Drehzahlen von dem allgemeinen Strömungsgeräuschen überlagert.
Ohne die Shrouds habe ich ab 700rpm das typische Dröhnen wahrgenommen, mit Shrouds nicht mehr. Leider lässt sich das nicht wirklich messen, bzw mein Messgerät bekommt es nicht hin das typische Dröhnen auszuwerten.


----------



## Buddhafliege (1. Dezember 2015)

Auch schon bei den 7mm Shrouds oder nur mit den 20mm Plexi-Versionen. Weil die Idee mit den Shrouds ist mir in Verbindung mit den eLoops auch eingefallen. Jedoch war mir das Geld zu schade es zu Testen. Hehe


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem 7mm Gummishrouds hat bei den eLoops leider kein Glück, wobei das nicht mal am Abstand liegt.
Zum einen bekommt man sie nicht Dicht (der breitere Teil des Rahmens der eLoops schaut drüber) und zum anderen bleiben die Lüfterblätter der eLoops an den Gummishrouds hängen.


----------



## 3-way (2. Dezember 2015)

Danke für diesen informativen Test Narbennarr! Ich habe schon von Lüfteradaptern gehört aber noch nicht von diesen  Shrouds.

Die Shrouds sind in Verbindung mit meinen Be Quiet Lüftern vermutlich nicht sinnvoll weil diese Lüfter nicht mit dem Rand des Shrouds bzw. Radiators abschließen. Gab es dazu nicht mal irgendwelche Adapterplatten, welche die offenen Luftspalten abdichten? (Tesa funktioniert auch aber das Auge bencht bekanntlich mit


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich schau nachher mal wie das aussieht, müsste noch be quiets Lüfter von Dark Rock im Keller haben.
Da die Shoruds recht breite Ecken haben, ist zumindest etwas mehr Dichheit denkbar, muss ich aber wie gesagt später prüfen. Bei dem Noiseblocker Rahmen wirds dicht, was ohne nicht so ist


----------



## DiePalme (12. Dezember 2015)

Und? Hast du es mal mit den be quiet! getestet?


----------



## varg86 (13. Dezember 2015)

Also i h hab mir jetzt selber shrouds gebaut, aus alten Lüftern die entkernt wurden. Ich merke jetzt keinen Unterschied im Normalbetrieb, im full-speed ist es etwas leiser geworden.  Nettes Gimmick wenn man die Lüfter auf full-speed laufen lässt.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2015)

DiePalme schrieb:


> Und? Hast du es mal mit den be quiet! getestet?



Sorry.
Also ich hab den bequiet mal auf die Shroudsgesetzt, aber die Lücke ist leider noch immer ziemlich groß.
Jemand sollte mal ein DIchtungsrahmen für die Teile erfinden


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

Wo hast du denn überall die LEDs reingesteckt??
Nur hinten, oder hinten an der seite auch noch??


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Dezember 2015)

Auf dem Demonstrationsfoto mit schwarzem Hintergrund hinten und Seite, also 4 LED pro Shroud.

Verbaut im Gehäuse aber nur 2 LEDs pro Shroud (hinten), da mir der Kabelsalat etwas zuviel wurde. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied ausmachen. Man könnte es natürlich nutzem um Farben zu mixen (rot+blau z.b.)


----------



## Cocoatea (7. Februar 2016)

Hi, cooler Test! 

Würde meine 7mm Shrouds gerne gegen die 20er austauschen, da es bei meinen 140er Eloops selbst im Push zu Dröhnen anfängt (ab 700RPM...) kommt (grrrr) - Radiator (420er) ist am Gehäusedeckel und die Eloops blasen aus dem eigentlich freien Innenraum auf den Radi, raus aus dem Gehäuse.

Was für Schraube hattest Du denn verwendet? Ich vermute, M3x50mm wären ideal?
Kann leider nur M3x55mm finden... Sehe, dass Du noch kleine Unterlegscheiben verwendet hast, weshalb ich vermute, dass Du ebenfalls 55er benutzt hattest?

Gruss,
Chris


----------



## the_leon (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hab die 140er Silent wings mit m3x50 und 20mm shrouds auf nem Nexxos St30 420er befestigt
hab welche bei amazon besorgt


----------



## chaotium (7. Februar 2016)

Würden bei jedem  Radiator im System die Temp. um ein Grad runter gehen oder nur insgesamt? 
Ich hätte drei Stück und wenn die Leistung dann nochmal gesteigert werden kann wäre das Traumhaft


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2016)

Cocoatea schrieb:


> Hi, cooler Test!
> 
> Würde meine 7mm Shrouds gerne gegen die 20er austauschen, da es bei meinen 140er Eloops selbst im Push zu Dröhnen anfängt (ab 700RPM...) kommt (grrrr) - Radiator (420er) ist am Gehäusedeckel und die Eloops blasen aus dem eigentlich freien Innenraum auf den Radi, raus aus dem Gehäuse.
> 
> ...



Das sind ja 120er eloops, die haben 25mm. Zusammen mit den Shrouds also 45mm, da wären 55er Schraub zu lang.
Es sind dort also 50mm Schrauben und zwar von Phobya (aquatuning hat sie mir mitgeschickt). Die Unterlegscheiben habe ich nur verwendet, da der Kopf der Schrauben sehr klein ist und dieser sich in die Lüfterlöcher gequetscht haben, das wollte ich verhindern.

Da die 140er eloops 29mm haben kannst du natürlich 55mm Schrauben verwenden, da würde ich aber eine zusätzliche Unterlegscheibe nutzen, da du sonst deinen Radiator beschädigen kannst (da sollte man max 5mm reingehen).

Schraube bekommst du auch gut bei ebay, dort haben sie auch M3x50  



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Würden bei jedem  Radiator im System die Temp. um ein Grad runter gehen oder nur insgesamt?
> Ich hätte drei Stück und wenn die Leistung dann nochmal gesteigert werden kann wäre das Traumhaft



Natürlich wird die Effizienz bei jedem Lüfter und jedem Radiator gesteigert. Wieviel das ist im Einzelfall ist, kann man aber nicht sagen.


----------



## chaotium (7. Februar 2016)

Dann brauch ich ne Flex XD

Ne Quatsch  Kauf ich mir dann wenn mein neues Case kommt ^^


----------



## Cocoatea (7. Februar 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Da die 140er eloops 29mm haben kannst du natürlich 55mm Schrauben verwenden, da würde ich aber eine zusätzliche Unterlegscheibe nutzen, da du sonst deinen Radiator beschädigen kannst (da sollte man max 5mm reingehen).
> .



Stimmt - hatte ganz vergessen, dass die Eloops 4mm dicker sind!


----------



## Mattmax (15. Februar 2016)

Welche Shrouds-Länge ist den die ideale Länge? Oder kann man das nicht so generell sagen?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

20mm sind schon das sinnvolle Maximum und bringen gegenüber den 7mm bei der Lautstärke noch ein ticken mehr.
Das sind aber keine Welten, da Shrouds ja generell das i-Tüpfelchen in einem optimierten System darstellen


----------



## Nachty (15. Februar 2016)

Hab hier die 7mm Gummi Shrouds, die liegen garnet richtig auf, da fliegt die Luft mehr daneben als durch den Radi


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

für welche Lüfter? shrouds richtig rum, also verjüngende Seite richtung Lüfter?


----------



## Kiryu (15. Februar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt zwei verschiedene Entkopplungen ausprobiert, beide funktionierten nicht zufriedenstellend, da letzlich zu labil, daher wollte ich jetzt quasi als "Ultima Ratio" eine Ladung der 7mm-Hartgummishrouds von Phobya bestellen. Daher würde mich doch interessieren inwiefern diese nicht ordentlich abdichten oder ob da vielleicht falsch montiert wurde? 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Februar 2016)

Interessanter Test, danke für die Mühen!

Den 7mm Gummi-Adapter würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht empfehlen, da er 1. nicht sonderlich formststabil ist und sich ohne zusätzliche Fixierungen beim Einbau leicht verzieht (-> undicht), 2. an den Rändern nicht vollständig geschlossen ist, da dort Aussparungen für die Schrauben sind (-> undicht) und 3. er keine Höhenunterschiede ausgleichen kann, was z.B. bei den eLoop von Nöten wäre (-> undicht).

Am besten wäre wie bereits angedeutet eine runde Form, welche nur die Strömungsfläche durchlässt und ringsherum vollständig abschließt. Sehe da aktuell leider kein Produkt, welches genau das realisiert und zugleich auch noch etwas entkoppelt. Da hilft also leider nur etwas Bastelarbeit.

Man könnte sich bspw. etwas Moosgummi auf eine feste Unterlage kleben (zur Stabilisierung, z.B. feste Pappe oder u.U. auch Stahl) und dann mit einem Kreisschneider ein Loch in die Mitte setzen. Das wäre in meinen Augen das Optimum, was sich weitestgehend realistisch noch selbst herstellen ließe und bei jedem noch so exotischen Rahmendesign (z.B. Silent Wings) funktionieren würde.


----------



## Kiryu (15. Februar 2016)

Hmpf...danke für die Warnung, das klingt ja eher ernüchternd. 

Gerade bezüglich der Formstabilität hatte ich bei den Shrouds dann doch etwas mehr erwartet, so auf den ersten Blick sahen die ja relativ massiv aus.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

Die Shrouds, vor allem die Gummiteile sind recht kritisch mit ungewöhnlichen Lüfterrahmen, da hast du Recht.
Gerade der verjüngte Rahmen der eloops  ist echt nervig. Die Kunststoff Shrouds muss man mm-genau platzieren, dann ist er dicht.

Eloops und die 7mm Hartgummi-Variante geht im push fast gar nicht, weil die dann schleifen


----------



## chaotium (15. Februar 2016)

Aber die Eloops gehen mit den 20mm Phobya?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

jo 
Nur mit etwas Gefühl anschrauben, sonst können sie im saugenden Betriebn schleifen, weil der Rotor bei den eLoops bündig mit dem Rahmen ist


----------



## ninp (1. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand Shrouds auch für den hinteren ausblasenden Caselüfter probiert? 

Das müsste im Prinzip ja auch Vorteile bringen was Strömungsgeräusche angeht, wie weit es Vorteile durch den fehlendne toten Punkt gibt, wage ich nicht einzuschätzen? Nachteil wäre sicher leider die fehlende Entkopplung der Lüfter.


----------



## v3nom (1. Februar 2020)

Sollte schon etwas bringen, aber es wird nicht viel sein. Es gibt 7mm starke Gummishrouds.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2020)

Wenn Lüfter nicht schnell laufen müssen, sind sie auch sehr leise.
Habe bei mir keine Shrouds verbaut und alles läuft Problemlos und auch so leise das ich mein Rechner nicht hören kann.
Aber meine Lüfter laufen selbst mit Last nicht über 500 U/min.


----------



## Mattmax (2. Februar 2020)

Interessant wäre welche Du verbaut hast und wie viele?


----------



## Nils_93 (10. Januar 2021)

Spinnt mein Browser komplett, oder wurde der Test gelöscht? Ich sehe nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis und das wars


----------



## Gsonz (10. Januar 2021)

Bei mir ist es genauso @Nils_93


----------

